# Marine Corps Inlay for bolt action?



## ElMostro (Oct 10, 2013)

I want to make a pen for my daughter for when she finishes Marine TBS, I would like it to be a bolt action.  Is there a laser inlay kit for the bolt action pens?  I searched but only found them  for sierra type pens.  Any info/links appreciated?

Thanks, Eugene.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Oct 10, 2013)

EB has some Jeff Powell CNC'ed inlays...

Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: MasterScroller Artworks :: Rotacrylic Blanks :: Armed Forces - Marines (Blues)

Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: MasterScroller Artworks :: Rotacrylic Blanks :: Armed Forces - Marines (Red)


----------



## ElMostro (Oct 11, 2013)

I am looking for the Laser type blanks like the one on the link below:
Lazerlinez: Us Marine Laser Inlay kit, Pen Inlay Kits


----------



## Steve Busey (Oct 11, 2013)

Call Constant at Lazerlinez - he may be able to tweak the artwork and cut a kit to fit your tube.  What's the size diff between a Sierra & a bolt action tube?


----------



## crokett (Oct 11, 2013)

Steve Busey said:


> Call Constant at Lazerlinez - he may be able to tweak the artwork and cut a kit to fit your tube.  What's the size diff between a Sierra & a bolt action tube?



Sierras use a 25/64" bit, Bolt-actions use a 3/8".


----------



## LagniappeRob (Oct 11, 2013)

crokett said:


> Steve Busey said:
> 
> 
> > Call Constant at Lazerlinez - he may be able to tweak the artwork and cut a kit to fit your tube.  What's the size diff between a Sierra & a bolt action tube?
> ...



Pretty sure it's 27/64" ... the Sierra that is.


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Oct 12, 2013)

3/64 difference... Tough call. Expensive blank to maybe take a shot at filling with extra epoxy or thick CA. 

My hat's off to your daughter. Semper Fi.


----------



## crokett (Oct 12, 2013)

LagniappeRob said:


> crokett said:
> 
> 
> > Steve Busey said:
> ...



You are correct, that was a typo.  Thanks.


----------



## plantman (Oct 12, 2013)

Eugene; When I want to take a 27/64 tube lazer design and convert it to some other pen kit, I double tube it. Take the 3/8 pen tube from your kit of choise and wrap 1/4" masking tape on it the long way overilaping each joint. Slide your 27/64 yube over the masking tape and center your design on the 3/8 tube. Mark your masking tape and slide the design back and apply glue to your tube. Recenter your design. Now you will notice that your 3/8 tube sticks out of both ends of your design. Select some type of a filler to make up this space. For your pen I would use pic guard in red, white, and blue. Whatever you use, drill out the hole to 3/8 and slip and glue over the ends of your 3/8 tube up to your laser blank. Using this method allows you to turn down your pen ends to match the smaller 3/8 fittings. This makes a very solid pen in any length you want your 3/8 tube to be. I have converted hundreds of pens using this method, and have never had one come loose. Look in my photos and you will see this design converted into a Vertex maganitic pen in gold.  For the bolt action, just insert the taped 3/8 tube into the 27/64 tube. Be careful when you turn down the ends of your pen, because you won't have much wood there.    Jim S


----------



## johncrane (Oct 30, 2013)

Eugene! you could turn an Aluminium rod to fit the blank, then drill the rod to the size of kit bushings. there is also no reason why you couldn't use wood,just turn it to fit the blank, glue it in the blank then drill it to fit 3/8 tube or what ever size you want.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 30, 2013)

ElMostro said:


> I want to make a pen for my daughter for when she finishes Marine TBS, I would like it to be a bolt action. Is there a laser inlay kit for the bolt action pens? I searched but only found them for sierra type pens. Any info/links appreciated?
> 
> Thanks, Eugene.


 

Eugene, send me a pm I can help you!


----------

